# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Προβλημα στο στομαχι, αγχος, πανικος καταθλιψη και αλλα διαφορα.....

## Mario_Lemon

Καλημερα φιλοι. :Smile: Ειμαι 23 ετων και ονομαζομαι Μαριος.εδω και 4-5 χρονια περιπου εχω ενα σοβαρο προβλημα στο στομαχι μου.και δεν θα το ελεγα σοβαρο επειδη μου προκαλει πονους κτλ αλλα για την ψυχολογια μου που πραγματικα με εχει ψιλοκαταστρεψει.Ισα ισα πονους δεν ειχα ποτε παρα μονο καποιες εκνευριστικες καουρες.Ας περασουμε τωρα στα τις ψυχολογιας...τα τελευταια 1 - 2 χρονια εχω αγχος.χωρις ιδιετερο λογο.Για οτιδηποτε.Νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω και οτι εχω προβλημα με την καρδια.Αν και δεν το νομιζω...το προβλημα ειναι λιγο διπλα στο στομαχι.Ισως να φταινε οι ταχυκαρδιες γι αυτο.Πολλες φοβιες οπως υψοφοβια αγοραφοβια κ.α.Φανταστειτε οτι καθε φορα που ειμαι στο δρομο μονος και βλεπω σκυλους πχ αλλαζω δρομο γιατι νομιζω πως θα μου ορμισουν,ακομα νομιζω οτι ολοι οσους δεν γνωριζω στο δρομο θελουν το κακο μου (σε ελαφρια μορφη προς το παρων).Επεισης ειμαι σε μια σχολη οπου πολλες φορες το μαθημα γινεται στον πεμπτο οροφο και μονο που το καταλαβαινω φοβαμαι και με πιανει ενας ελαφρυς πανικος λογο υψους και αλλα διαφορα παρομοια.Αλλη μια ιστοριουλα μου ειναι και η σημερινη.κατεβηκα στο κεντρο της αθηνας για να αγορασω ενα μουσικο CD.Ελα που κατω γινονταν φασαριες λογου αρθρου 16!οποτε καθως καθησα με την κοπελα μου σε ενα μαγαζι και πιναμε μια σοκολατα αφου μου το ζητησε, απ εξω γινοταν πανικος απο διαδηλωτες και ματ με αποτελεσμα να με πιασει ενας πανικος και τρεμουλο πολυ δυσκολο να σταματησει.Πραγματικα αγχοθηκα απιστευτα.Πολλα τετοια περιστατικα οπως το να βρισκομαι σε δουλειες με κοσμο και γραφιοκρατιες με φερνουν σε τετοια θεση και ακομα ποιο τραγικη απο την περιγραφη που σας κανω.εχω απελπιστει πλεον σε αρκετα μεγαλο βαθμο.Πιστευω πως ολα αυτα ειναι αποτελεσματα του στομαχικου μου προβληματος.Ενας γιατρος που επισκευθηκα μου εδοσε καποιο φαρμακο για το στομαχι αλλα τιποτα.ακομα και ζαντακ εχω παρει πολλα μαλιστα αλλα ακομη τιποτα.σασ παρακαλω οσοι γνωριζουν κατι ας με βοηθεισουν γιατι ετσι οπως παει θα καταληξω σε κανενα τρελοκομειο:P και ειμαι αρκετα μικρος γι αυτο... :Frown:

----------


## wyeth13

Καλο θα ηταν να κανεις καποιες εξετασεις για το στομαχι να βεβαιωθεις οτι ολα ειναι καλα
Το πιθανοτερο ειναι ολα αυτα να σου προερχονται απο υπερβολικο αγχος.
Απο δικη μου εμπειρια ειχα κανει πολλες εξαντλητικες εξετασεις για στομαχι,εντερο ολες βγηκαν μια χαρα.Στην επισκεψη ομως στον ψυχολογο αργοτερα τα πραγματα δεν ηταν το ιδιο καλα.
Ολα μου προερχονταν απο υπερβολικο αγχος.
Αν καταφερεις να το μετριασεις θα δεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλυτερα.Το πιο πιθανον ολα οσα σου συμβαινουν να ειναι ιδεολιπτικα καλο θα ηταν η επισκεψη σε εναν ειδικο.

----------


## Dalia

Μην ανησυχείς,δεν πρόκειται να τρελλαθείς από αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν.Ολα όσα περιγράφεις είναι φοβίες και άγχος.Και δεν είσαι ο μόνος που περνάει τέτοιες καταστάσεις.Είμαστε πολλοί που έχουμε τέτοια προβλήματα και ακόμα είμαστε έξω,δεν καταλήξαμε σε τρελοκομείο :P 

Ο γιατρός τι σου είπε για το στομάχι?Τι έχεις?

----------


## ROULA

Καλησπερα Μαριε μου καταρχην προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις,σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι το αγχος προκαλει χιλιαδες πραγματα και ενα σημειο που χτυπα συνηθως ειναι το στομαχι(σε ωρες αγχους παραγονται τα διπλασια σχεδον γαστρικα υγρα με αποτελεσμα τις δυσφοριες τις καουρες και ολα τα ιδιαιτερα ενοχλητικα συναφη)δευτερον δεν εισαι καθολου τρελος και ουτε προκειται να τρελαθεις(χιλιαδες ερευνες εχουν αποδειξει οτι οι ανθρωποι με πανικους ειναι σχεδον απιθανο να χασουν τα λογικα τους γιατι εχουν τρομερα ευαισθητα αντανακλαστικα και σκεφτονται και αναλυουν πολλοι περισσοτερο απο τους αλλους(αυτο θα μας φαει!!!)εγω καταρχην ολα αυτα που περιεγραψες τα εχω για πρωινο δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι αλλα νιωθω!!! και πιστεψε με υπαρχει παρα πολυς κοσμος που υποφερει και οι περισσοτεροι ειναι τις ηλικιας σου για αυτο μην ανησυχεις και εγω 26 ειμαι και τραβαω τα παθη του χριστου αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο δεν θα κρατησει για παντα.Περιμενω νεα σου και θα σου αναπτυξω μετα και αλλες αποψεις μου!!!
που θα σε βοηθησουν πιστευω παρα πολυ.Σε χαιρετω προς το παρον

----------


## Mario_Lemon

Καλημερα και παλι παιδια...!Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι δεν ειναι τιποτα και απλα το αιτιολογησε σε καταχρησεις.Μου ειπε δηλαδη να ελατωσω τσιγαρο και οτιδηποτε αλλο οπως αλκοολ.Οντως εκανα καποιες βλακειες πριν,ειναι και της ηλικιας αυτα ουτως η αλλως.πολλες φορες θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ελαφρως λιωμα.:P Αυτα ομως εμειναν πισω εδω και πολυ καιρο(θα κλεισω χρονο χωρις να πιω εστω και ενα κουτακι μπιρα!ουααου!!!) και πλεον το μονο μου πιστευω πως επιρεαζει
το στομαχι μου ειναι το καπνισμα αλλα ενας θεος ξερει πως κοβεται αυτο.Βασικα δεν ειχα ποτε τετοια προβληματα ψυχολογιας απλως παντα ειμουν και ειμαι τρομερα ευαισθητος.Απο τη στιγμη που παρουσιαστικε το προβλημα μου με το στομαχι αλλαξε και ολος ο κοσμος μου.Ειναι λογικο αυτο?ενα προβλημα στο στομαχι να κανει τετοιες ζημιες στην ψυχολογια?Δηλαδη αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως δεν ηταν το αγχος η αιτια για το στομαχι μου,αλλα το προβλημα στο στομαχι μου αιτια για το αγχος...(ελπιζω να μην παθω πληκτρολογιοφοβια και σταματησω να σας γραφω :P:P:P )...GOD...!
Και κατι ακομα.μια μονιμη ζαλαδα που εχω απο την αρχη των συμπτωματων ειναι φυσιολογικη?

----------


## ROULA

καλε μου συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο.... το αγχος σου προκαλει το προβλημα με το στομαχι αλλα εκτος απο το τσιγαρο που σαφως ερεθιζει τα τοιχωματα του στομαχου εχεις ακουσει και για την τροφικη δυσανεξια η την μη ανοχη στην λακτοζη?δεν θελω να σου βαλω ιδεες αλλα δες το και αυτο.Οσο για αυτο με την ζαλαδα φυσικα και ειναι φυσιολογικο και μην σε φοβιζει καθολου.

----------

